# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کد نظام وظیفه

## shahriar

سلام
من خدمت نرفتم
در مقطع کارشناسی غیر روزانه سال 1400 فارغ التحصیل شدم.
-
الان برای کنکور سراسری 1401 ثبت نام کردم- ولی هیچ کد نظام وظیفه ای به من نمیخوره
باید چیکارکنم؟

----------


## mohammad1397

شما چه مقطعی میخوای بخونی ؟تحصیل دوباره تو کارشناسی بدون انجام سربازی نمیشه تو دکتری پیوسته هم زده فارغ التحصیلان مشمول کارشناسی مجاز به تحصیل تو دکتری پیوسته نیستن .. اگه هم میخوای همینطوری شرکت کنی که اصلا کد نظام وظیفه مهم نیست

----------


## shahriar

پس قبولم بشم
هیچ چوره راهی برای ورود به دانشگاه ندارم درسته؟

----------


## shahriar

> شما چه مقطعی میخوای بخونی ؟تحصیل دوباره تو کارشناسی بدون انجام سربازی نمیشه تو دکتری پیوسته هم زده فارغ التحصیلان مشمول کارشناسی مجاز به تحصیل تو دکتری پیوسته نیستن .. اگه هم میخوای همینطوری شرکت کنی که اصلا کد نظام وظیفه مهم نیست


پس قبولم بشم
هیچ چوره راهی برای ورود به دانشگاه ندارم درسته؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> پس قبولم بشم
> هیچ چوره راهی برای ورود به دانشگاه ندارم درسته؟


تو مقطع کارشناسی که محاله ولی تو دکتری پیوسته شاید بشه اگه بتونی پزشکی قبول شی و به دیوان شکایت کنی احتمال زیاد حق بهت میدن ولی تحصیل دوباره تو کارشناسی کلا خلاف قانونه

----------


## shahriar

نظر دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> من خدمت نرفتم
> در مقطع کارشناسی غیر روزانه سال 1400 فارغ التحصیل شدم.
> -
> الان برای کنکور سراسری 1401 ثبت نام کردم- ولی هیچ کد نظام وظیفه ای به من نمیخوره
> باید چیکارکنم؟


*شما نمیتونید دوباره کنکور ورودی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید و اگر هم ثبت نام کنید نمیتوانید انتخاب رشته کنید و باید برای مقطع بالاتر اقدام کنید یعنی ارشد و یا دکتری ناپیوسته البته این ها زیاد تغییر میکنن بنابراین دفترچه روخوب مطالعه کنید*

----------

